# Converted to CORONA!



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

Wish I would've tried one of these sooner. Plan on trying several different ones, any suggestions for interior latex? Used 3" Vegas for the first time today and loved it...thinking about Bronson. Also want to try Wooster Silver Tip. Don't ask what i've been using, save me the embarrassment...:no::no:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Infinity Remodeling said:


> Wish I would've tried one of these sooner. Plan on trying several different ones, any suggestions for interior latex? Used 3" Vegas for the first time today and loved it...thinking about Bronson. Also want to try Wooster Silver Tip. Don't ask what i've been using, save me the embarrassment...:no::no:


Wecome to the boards, which brush were you using?:thumbup:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

I too am convinced corona brushes are the best on the market. Still waiting for my first shipment!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> I too am convinced corona brushes are the best on the market. Still waiting for my first shipment!


Still waiting to be able to get em in town:whistling2:


----------



## DecorativeWalls (Apr 14, 2008)

Infinity, I love using coronas. I have been using the Champagne Vegas for several years now. It is my favorite sweet brush . I also use the excalibur . Have a few woosters, but I always grab my corona's. I'm sure you will love the way it lays down and smooths out the paint.


----------



## Infinity Remodeling (Jun 18, 2010)

The brushes I was using...well I used to use Purdy. I never considered myself a painter as I've always done flooring, kitchens, bathrooms, etc. as well. Now I think I'm earning my badge in painting...keep that in mind with your judgements! There is a store here in Columbus called Flower Factory and in their tiny little hardware section they used to carry Zibra brushes with a burlap cover. I was buying 2.5" for about $3.50 and 2" for $2.85. They sell them at H**e D***t for over $10. Before you laugh, remember I was never taught the right way to paint...for a long time I used a 2" for everything! The good thing is I got really fast (for a 2"), now with a 3 I fly. The Zibra brushes I actually preferred over Purdy, and for the price! Now that I've let that out I'm prepared to be redirected from this site to the DIY page...go ahead


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Coronas rock, I stock the Excalibur ( Chinex ) Cortez, Delta, and White Angle. The Cortez is my best seller hands down. The Deltas are the same bristle as the Cortez, only slightly skinnier. They have a beavertail/rat tail handle ( dunno what you all call them ) The Excalibur has a Chinex bristle. Its a lot stiffer, and great for exterior and the new "hybrid" coatings. Some guys really like them with the Ceramic paints too.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i tried the corona mighty pro diamonds, and they are amazing. they honestly perform better than any other purdy or wooster i have ever used, i will always buy this brush now, ive been through ten of them so far i think. 2.5, 3, and a couple 4s, they are awesome 
I bought a couple wooster silver tips, and they are pretty good so far, very soft and smooth, just stiff enough. I give them a good review, but i dont know how the last yet


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah coronos are nice. But if I'm doing exteriors, I'll just use woosters. Especially if its hot out, the extra firm bristles they have are nice.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah coronos are nice. But if I'm doing exteriors, I'll just use woosters. Especially if its hot out, the extra firm bristles they have are nice.


Yep those are great too, they use a blended Chinex bristle. The Corona Excalibur would be a bit stiffer still.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Corona Bronson 3" oval champagne bristle...like Angel hairs glued to a handle.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

A long time Corona fan (Ma ma ma myeee Corona!), and as I now find them difficult to get in my area, and my second choice usually being Purdys, I can honestly and openly say that, at least with the new reforms and true waterbornes, my latest fave has been the Wooster Alpha

I'm not one to change tools as often as Paris Hilton changes "boyfriends", but that Alpha lets me cut a line so long (and so incredibly sharp) that if there's a wobble it's due to me having to change positions (physically re-arrange my body) rather than it running out (of paint) on me

Good stuff those Alphas


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yup Coronas are good :clap:


----------



## saltairhhi (Aug 18, 2010)

*Zibra brushes should be noted*

I have always used wooster brushes, but decided to pick up a Zibra brush off a tip from another painter. I didn't know what to expect since the company is fairly new and doesn't have much market coverage yet. I could only find them at The Home Depot. I must say I was pleasantly surprised at how well the Zibra brush felt and performed. They come with a round handle which make it really easy to turn in hand. The zibra brush holds more paint than the wooster brushes I was using before and my favorite thing about it is that it will paint both directions. Most brushes I have used will cut very nicely one direction, but when I flip the brush to go back the other way all of the paint is gone and I just get streaks. The Zibra brushes hold plenty of paint and work nicely either direction.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

saltairhhi said:


> Most brushes I have used will cut very nicely one direction, but when I flip the brush to go back the other way all of the paint is gone and I just get streaks. The Zibra brushes hold plenty of paint and work nicely either direction.


Oh, you've probably been buying "left handed" brushes then. Make sure that you buy right handed brushes, they will go both ways if correctly matched to the hand you are using :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

slickshift said:


> A long time Corona fan (Ma ma ma myeee Corona!), and as I now find them difficult to get in my area, and my second choice usually being Purdys, I can honestly and openly say that, at least with the new reforms and true waterbornes, my latest fave has been the Wooster Alpha
> 
> I'm not one to change tools as often as Paris Hilton changes "boyfriends", but that Alpha lets me cut a line so long (and so incredibly sharp) that if there's a wobble it's due to me having to change positions (physically re-arrange my body) rather than it running out (of paint) on me
> 
> Good stuff those Alphas


Just wanted to say you captured the Alpha in words very good by saying "it's due to me having to change positions (physically re-arrange my body) rather than it running out (of paint) on me".

That is so true. No Coronas in our area. Never understood that. I just replied to another topic on the Zibra brushes being very similar to the Wooster Silver Tips. I should add, the tips are different and if you pinch the end of both brushes just up from the tip you can feel a difference in cut but both have those super fine / ultra fine filaments and hold a ton of paint due to the enormous plug/spacer they have.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Interior latex is paint specifically formulated for use inside the home or office. While sold as a latex paint, most brands do not actually contain latex. Instead, the interior paint of today usually makes use of vinyl or acrylic resins, and occasionally a combination of the two. Of all the types of paint on the market today, interior latex paint is easily the most commonly used of all paint products.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Corona Bronson 3" oval champagne bristle...like Angel hairs glued to a handle.


I like the semi-oval in chinex. Even use it to cut in quite a bit. Either way, Corona makes a nice brush. Plus they will give you a new keeper when you where the old one out. (great way to keep them in shape) :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Plus they will give you a new keeper when you where the old one out. (great way to keep them in shape) :thumbsup:


Purdy will do the same thing if you call them.


----------



## mwaters27 (Aug 21, 2010)

Corona's are the best brush hands down, I have been using them for over 6 years now and they are the best money can buy. Plus they are usually cheaper then purdy when I get my discount at my local Miller store. The Excalibur, knight are my fave and the chicago loop is great for oil.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm liking the Alpha's too. Sharp cutter is one of the most important features for me, paint hold second. I think they are better at that than the Corona Ex, but that is also a fine brush.


----------

